# Amana Tool



## aldepoalo (Mar 31, 2011)

Recently I purchased a Amana Tool Carbide Tipped Router Bit 
V Groove 3/4 Dia. 1/2 Shanks #45716

I have been using this bit for cnc v carving and so far it's worked well. If anyone know of another V groove bit that works well for this type of application please let me know. 


Al


----------

